# Pound Expectation!what do you think..!



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi all cannaculties, Here is my single lady called "Critical Kush Fem'' from Barney's Farm..She is at day 19 from flip..Light defoliated, Lollipoped, perfect environment, in 1m x 1m mylar tent and lives under 538 TRUE Watts(1200w attributed power) LED fullspectrum.!..What is your opinion about final yield..barneys has 650g/sq.mtr..!..Could she yields a pound or so(450g)? ..Also this is my first overall grow..thats why i didnt completely fill the scrog because i didnt know how much will she strech and i didnt want to ''overhave'' branches which cause insect or mold problems, and also problem with the ligth penetration, so i told to myself, "better lower and perfect, than more and harsher ;p ''! ..next time i ll completely fill it without these problems,now that i know better whats about stetching..Take a look. I will appreciate experienced ScrOGer's opinions..Thank you very much CannaDudes!    I wish you enjoyed them..
- Keep Growin' -
E.C.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 15, 2018)

Definitely one pound, definitely!

And on a serious note, that's a beautiful first grow, congratulations!


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 15, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Definitely one pound, definitely!
> 
> And on a serious note, that's a beautiful first grow, congratulations!


Nice, so happy to hear that dude  Thank you!


----------



## leather lungs (Nov 15, 2018)

Good job!! About a pound


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 15, 2018)

leather lungs said:


> Good job!! About a pound


Many thanks Dude!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

EL Connoisseur said:


> Hi all cannaculties, Here is my single lady called "Critical Kush Fem'' from Barney's Farm..She is at day 19 from flip..Light defoliated, Lollipoped, perfect environment, in 1m x 1m mylar tent and lives under 538 TRUE Watts(1200w attributed power) LED fullspectrum.!..What is your opinion about final yield..barneys has 650g/sq.mtr..!..Could she yields a pound or so(450g)? ..Also this is my first overall grow..thats why i didnt completely fill the scrog because i didnt know how much will she strech and i didnt want to ''overhave'' branches which cause insect or mold problems, and also problem with the ligth penetration, so i told to myself, "better lower and perfect, than more and harsher ;p ''! ..next time i ll completely fill it without these problems,now that i know better whats about stetching..Take a look. I will appreciate experienced ScrOGer's opinions..Thank you very much CannaDudes!View attachment 4233569 View attachment 4233571 View attachment 4233573 View attachment 4233570 I wish you enjoyed them..
> - Keep Growin' -
> E.C.


looks beautiful, amazing job on the even canopy!

but really your first grow... lol sure I'll believe that when one of the Arab guys that calls my phone, actually makes me 10 thousand dollars, and not just steal my "99.99$" lmfao


----------



## KonopCh (Nov 15, 2018)

How long did you veg?


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> looks beautiful, amazing job on the even canopy!
> 
> but really your first grow... lol sure I'll believe that when one of the Arab guys that calls my phone, actually makes me 10 thousand dollars, and not just steal my "99.99$" lmfao


Hahaha..dude.. i really appreciate your good humor ;p ..but this is really my 1st grow..i just was reading and researching 1year (till i have the money to purchase all this project)..and then..voila!..Cheers dude, thank you very much and i appreciate your good words


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 16, 2018)

KonopCh said:


> How long did you veg?


I was vegging exactly 52 days from seed's sprout,and this was my wrong..i should give it another 2 and a half weeks (total 70 days) to fully fill the canopy after streching..Next time my aim is to do this and hit the breeders yield per sq.mtr. depended on the strain performance!..


----------



## nc208 (Nov 17, 2018)

EL Connoisseur said:


> Hi all cannaculties, Here is my single lady called "Critical Kush Fem'' from Barney's Farm..She is at day 19 from flip..Light defoliated, Lollipoped, perfect environment, in 1m x 1m mylar tent and lives under 538 TRUE Watts(1200w attributed power) LED fullspectrum.!..What is your opinion about final yield..barneys has 650g/sq.mtr..!..Could she yields a pound or so(450g)? ..Also this is my first overall grow..thats why i didnt completely fill the scrog because i didnt know how much will she strech and i didnt want to ''overhave'' branches which cause insect or mold problems, and also problem with the ligth penetration, so i told to myself, "better lower and perfect, than more and harsher ;p ''! ..next time i ll completely fill it without these problems,now that i know better whats about stetching..Take a look. I will appreciate experienced ScrOGer's opinions..Thank you very much CannaDudes!View attachment 4233569 View attachment 4233571 View attachment 4233573 View attachment 4233570 I wish you enjoyed them..
> - Keep Growin' -
> E.C.


I grew that strain, I did a 5 week veg and no topping and got close to a half pound so it definitely packs on weight. I personally found it to be weak smoke, Mine finished in 65 days.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 18, 2018)

nc208 said:


> I grew that strain, I did a 5 week veg and no topping and got close to a half pound so it definitely packs on weight. I personally found it to be weak smoke, Mine finished in 65 days.


If you find weak an 100% indica 25% thc strain then i dont know what to say.. maybe make a break and start smokin after a week!Cheers..


----------



## nc208 (Nov 18, 2018)

EL Connoisseur said:


> If you find weak an 100% indica 25% thc strain then i dont know what to say.. maybe make a break and start smokin after a week!Cheers..


Lol if you believe everything a seller says than I got some magic beans to sell ya.

I do smoke potent weed constantly so can spot a dud a mile away. I switched to using GreenPoint seeds, seed junky, southern cross seeds and docs dank seeds and the quality went through the roof. There is no fact checking of any kind for these breeders advertisements, it's just a write up to sell you a product.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 18, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Lol if you believe everything a seller says than I got some magic beans to sell ya.
> 
> I do smoke potent weed constantly so can spot a dud a mile away. I switched to using GreenPoint seeds, seed junky, southern cross seeds and docs dank seeds and the quality went through the roof. There is no fact checking of any kind for these breeders advertisements, it's just a write up to sell you a product.


I disagree. i bilieve they say the maximum level of thc which can be prodused from a specific seed..if this level will be produced, it totally depends on the grower experience and all these factors that you know..(environment, light, feeding schedule etc.)..This is the point that a same strain(seed), has defferent results bettween different growers..different level of thc..different high and different overall yield!


----------



## nc208 (Nov 18, 2018)

EL Connoisseur said:


> I disagree. i bilieve they say the maximum level of thc which can be prodused from a specific seed..if this level will be produced, it totally depends on the grower experience and all these factors that you know..(environment, light, feeding schedule etc.)..This is the point that a same strain(seed), has defferent results bettween different growers..different level of thc..different high and different overall yield!


You certainly have made solid points and nothing is certain that's for sure, in my observations though....
If it was grower error and environment that caused it then by me switching genetics I should have had the same results with not very potent weed. However using same nutes, lights, everything and only thing that changed was genetics and my results changed to be 10x better than I can assume it was most likely genetics. Maybe I just got a bunk seed. I hope you have better results than me, just wanted to say it definately yielded alot in my conditions and yours looks like it will be much more.
Best of luck.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 18, 2018)

nc208 said:


> You certainly have made solid points and nothing is certain that's for sure, in my observations though....
> If it was grower error and environment that caused it then by me switching genetics I should have had the same results with not very potent weed. However using same nutes, lights, everything and only thing that changed was genetics and my results changed to be 10x better than I can assume it was most likely genetics. Maybe I just got a bunk seed. I hope you have better results than me, just wanted to say it definately yielded alot in my conditions and yours looks like it will be much more.
> Best of luck.


thank you my friend..i ll definetely have a look on the seedbanks you said before..maybe i ll find something different that i have not seen before..cause i like 100% indica strains and barneys has only 4..thank you and appreciate your time you spent to inform me..Enjoy growin' dude!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 18, 2018)

You guys also need to realize that every seed a breeder sells is not the same. Each breed can have multiple phenotypes, and just because you grow out a seed or even a pack of seeds does not mean you are going to get a winner plant. Sometimes people must grow out several packs of a specific strain just to find that one special phenotype that actually meets the breeders description on the package.


----------



## NoviceKushVillage (Nov 18, 2018)

Thundercat said:


> You guys also need to realize that every seed a breeder sells is not the same. Each breed can have multiple phenotypes, and just because you grow out a seed or even a pack of seeds does not mean you are going to get a winner plant. Sometimes people must grow out several packs of a specific strain just to find that one special phenotype that actually meets the breeders description on the package.


Can't like comments yet but thiss is it chief! Different strains have varying genetic drift and so a varying geno/pheno range, depending on strain it can take a bit of luck and/or time to find the most potent/highest yielding/fastest flowering/whatever the hell you're after genetic


----------



## NoviceKushVillage (Nov 18, 2018)

EL Connoisseur said:


> Hi all cannaculties, Here is my single lady called "Critical Kush Fem'' from Barney's Farm..She is at day 19 from flip..Light defoliated, Lollipoped, perfect environment, in 1m x 1m mylar tent and lives under 538 TRUE Watts(1200w attributed power) LED fullspectrum.!..What is your opinion about final yield..barneys has 650g/sq.mtr..!..Could she yields a pound or so(450g)? ..Also this is my first overall grow..thats why i didnt completely fill the scrog because i didnt know how much will she strech and i didnt want to ''overhave'' branches which cause insect or mold problems, and also problem with the ligth penetration, so i told to myself, "better lower and perfect, than more and harsher ;p ''! ..next time i ll completely fill it without these problems,now that i know better whats about stetching..Take a look. I will appreciate experienced ScrOGer's opinions..
> E.C.


Holy cow ! Love what you've done with her! In case you're unaware there's a critical kush (barneys farm)' major thread here that's worth sitting down and reading through, has a lot of really great info on this specific strain! Although it's a bit dead, I'm currently around day 45+ of veg and would love to stay updated with your progress here! 

Otherwise what LED are you using? I'm not sure of yield estimates for you as I'm only on my first run with the genetic with 7 babies and maybe 2/3 pheno's between them. But from what I've read and looking at where you're at, think it's definitely within the realm to be reaching for a full pack. 

In regards to potency though!



nc208 said:


> I grew that strain, I did a 5 week veg and no topping and got close to a half pound so it definitely packs on weight. I personally found it to be weak smoke, Mine finished in 65 days.


That's crazy, did you only grow out the single bean? As that sounds unfortunately a bit long to flower, but not uncommon for some. Shame about the potency though as I've read from many that it's a crazy strong medicinal stone that gives even those with the biggest tolerance a run for there buck.


----------



## NoviceKushVillage (Nov 18, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Lol if you believe everything a seller says than I got some magic beans to sell ya.
> 
> I do smoke potent weed constantly so can spot a dud a mile away. I switched to using GreenPoint seeds, seed junky, southern cross seeds and docs dank seeds and the quality went through the roof. There is no fact checking of any kind for these breeders advertisements, it's just a write up to sell you a product.


Thank you also for the recommendations as if you find this a poor genetic I'd love to find what you see as exceptional as shes treated me a treat so far. What're your favorite strains for yield and potency if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## doniawon (Nov 18, 2018)

First grow?! . beautiful. ####


----------



## nc208 (Nov 18, 2018)

NoviceKushVillage said:


> Thank you also for the recommendations as if you find this a poor genetic I'd love to find what you see as exceptional as shes treated me a treat so far. What're your favorite strains for yield and potency if you don't mind me asking?


 
Wedding cake 
 
Purple Pug

If you want to see exceptional than anything brought out by seed junky will make your jaw hit the floor. Thug pug also has serious fire, I mean depends on what your looking for. 

Over in the seed and strain section where I spend far too much time I dont see stuff like barneys come up much or get recommended. Look at the chuckers paradise thread to see what some local ppl have created and selling for cheap if not giving to ppl to try. I personally found stuff from barneys, hso, dinafem to be ok just not the potent stuff I was looking for.
I mean I may have gotten all duds from them but have had way better luck with others that's just my experience.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 19, 2018)

doniawon said:


> First grow?! . beautiful. ####


Thanks bro! The 2nd will be much better about 2 issues(filling the scrog, nutrient schedule)!I was thinking to run my second grow totally organically(BioBizz)..Now i am currently using a mixed feeding schedule of general hydroponics and advanced nutrients.[(Base nutrients,rootbooster) of general and the rest(b52, bigbud, overdrive, CalMag) of advanced nutrients]..what do you think about my thoughts to switch to bio in the next crop?


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 19, 2018)

NoviceKushVillage said:


> Holy cow ! Love what you've done with her! In case you're unaware there's a critical kush (barneys farm)' major thread here that's worth sitting down and reading through, has a lot of really great info on this specific strain! Although it's a bit dead, I'm currently around day 45+ of veg and would love to stay updated with your progress here!
> 
> Otherwise what LED are you using? I'm not sure of yield estimates for you as I'm only on my first run with the genetic with 7 babies and maybe 2/3 pheno's between them. But from what I've read and looking at where you're at, think it's definitely within the realm to be reaching for a full pack.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude! I will upload photos every week to show the progress of the plant.. next update will be at day28.. now she is at day23.. i am very curious of how will she goes on..
.about my lights.. many people will offense over here but till now everything is ok about the progress based on my lights..i use 2x viparspectra 600w and i dont have any issues till now..everything lookin' good!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 19, 2018)

Your plant looks great man, nice and healthy and well trained!


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 19, 2018)

Thundercat said:


> Your plant looks great man, nice and healthy and well trained!


Thank you my friend.!


----------



## onegreenthumb (Nov 21, 2018)

EL Connoisseur said:


> Hi all cannaculties, Here is my single lady called "Critical Kush Fem'' from Barney's Farm..She is at day 19 from flip..Light defoliated, Lollipoped, perfect environment, in 1m x 1m mylar tent and lives under 538 TRUE Watts(1200w attributed power) LED fullspectrum.!..What is your opinion about final yield..barneys has 650g/sq.mtr..!..Could she yields a pound or so(450g)? ..Also this is my first overall grow..thats why i didnt completely fill the scrog because i didnt know how much will she strech and i didnt want to ''overhave'' branches which cause insect or mold problems, and also problem with the ligth penetration, so i told to myself, "better lower and perfect, than more and harsher ;p ''! ..next time i ll completely fill it without these problems,now that i know better whats about stetching..Take a look. I will appreciate experienced ScrOGer's opinions..Thank you very much CannaDudes!View attachment 4233569 View attachment 4233571 View attachment 4233573 View attachment 4233570 I wish you enjoyed them..
> - Keep Growin' -
> E.C.


I would say ten oz

your doing great


----------



## antonioverde (Nov 22, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> I would say ten oz
> 
> your doing great


Ya good job. My guess is 1/2 to 3/4. Nice first grow.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 23, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> I would say ten oz
> 
> your doing great


Thank you man!


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 23, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Ya good job. My guess is 1/2 to 3/4. Nice first grow.


Thank you dude..!Next time i ll try to fill this net!


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 27, 2018)

Enjoy the grow and the experience but like others said eventually you will want to move on to better genetics good job so far


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 28, 2018)

I was wondering and I have a question about flushing.. should i drop down the ec level immediately and keep it there for a week or so(in coco)?..or should i give plain phed water for a week to low the ec periodically and at the end of the week it should be at the water's level.?.which from the 2 methods is the right?..
Thank you very much!
Appreciate your help..


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 28, 2018)

EL Connoisseur said:


> I was wondering and I have a question about flushing.. should i drop down the ec level immediately and keep it there for a week or so(in coco)?..or should i give plain phed water for a week to low the ec periodically and at the end of the week it should be at the water's level.?.which from the 2 methods is the right?..
> Thank you very much!
> Appreciate your help..


You're not at that point, you still have weeks to go, but around week 7 or 8 , you can taper down your nutrients to quarter strength of what you normally use, for a week, then give it plain Phed water for a week after that if you want to flushing technically isn't necessary though, but the key is to not starve the plants when they are bulking and putting on the weight,


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 13, 2018)

Any updates on your scrog @EL Connoisseur


----------



## Fat Manatee (Dec 18, 2018)

Realistic maximum yield expectations for "blurple" leds are on average (depending on the brand) 0,7g/w. So I would say you will result a little shy of 400 grams max. Won't say it's impossible to get a full pound, but I wouldn't get my hopes too high. It's better to be happily surprised of a higher yield then expected, rather then being disappointed of the yield not being what you expected 

No matter what the result, you have done a fantastic job in training your plant and deserve to applaud yourself for the results so far.


----------



## Way2-High (Dec 27, 2018)

Update?


----------



## MrSchaeferPants (Jan 1, 2019)

I've always wondered how you get that growth. With 20 shoots all coming from the same spot on the stem at the base like that? I've topped, mainlined, know of FIM and LST and scrogging. But how do you crop your plant to achieve that, I don't even know what to search for.


----------



## timmehvl (Jan 3, 2019)

Update man awesome job


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Jan 29, 2019)

sorry guyz for not updated this run..my camera has been broken and my phone camera is poor..the time passed by and this is the reason i couldnt update.. hopefully i will start sharing info about my next crop..Till then..have nice crops and grows!
E.C.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Jan 29, 2019)

MrSchaeferPants said:


> I've always wondered how you get that growth. With 20 shoots all coming from the same spot on the stem at the base like that? I've topped, mainlined, know of FIM and LST and scrogging. But how do you crop your plant to achieve that, I don't even know what to search for.


Just Multi-opping Multi-Lst Scrog and imagination my friend!


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Jan 29, 2019)

And btw the last photos i had are these(Day50), Enjoy:


----------



## nc208 (Jan 29, 2019)

EL Connoisseur said:


> And btw the last photos i had are these(Day50), Enjoy:View attachment 4273018 View attachment 4273019


What were your thoughts on the smoke?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 29, 2019)

nc208 said:


> View attachment 4235470
> Wedding cake
> View attachment 4235471
> Purple Pug
> ...


 Awesome plants there. Wedding Cake is one of my absolute fav strains, grow #2 will be all WC.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 29, 2019)

where to find wedding cake seeds? that looks amazing!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 29, 2019)

Nizza said:


> where to find wedding cake seeds? that looks amazing!!


heisenbeans will have them in a few months, he's been working on it!


----------



## Thegermling (Jan 29, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> heisenbeans will have them in a few months, he's been working on it!


That or you can get it off strainly. Thats where I got my wedding cake. Better to have the real thing instead of sorting out s1s in my opinion.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 29, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> That or you can get it off strainly. Thats where I got my wedding cake. Better to have the real thing instead of sorting out s1s in my opinion.


but how trustworthy is strainly? idk about that!


----------



## Thegermling (Jan 29, 2019)

@Greenthumbs256 
Im sure thats where heisen got his. I know his account over there and he left a guy some review about a gg4 clone and wedding cake (where I got both of them from). This person who sells them has many positive reviews so im sure its the legit cuts. I got them for WAY cheaper than what heisen asked me for them too. Everyone gots to make money though right!


----------



## Nizza (Jan 29, 2019)

cool bros. im gonna get some! i just bought my first seeds online ive always asked around town for clones and they were from growers choice seeds. got c99, skunk kush and og kush. pretty excited cause ive always wanted to try growing c99 but not sure if i got the real deal. that wedding cake is a real mouth watering picture holy fan leaves lol! Also forgot to mention to op that you did a friggin amazing job for your first grow! keep it up man!


----------



## 5BY5LEC (Jan 29, 2019)

That looks good. The pics show that you did some nice trimming. You should have good airflow through there which, as you know will help in many ways. I think you will be more than happy with your harvest, just keep her healthy!


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Jan 30, 2019)

nc208 said:


> What were your thoughts on the smoke?


Man i tell you that i think you were right about bf..i was wrong..but i changed to dinafem..i run 4x og kush now..i bilieve with dinafem i will have better phenos than bf..taste and potency also, are not what i expected from this bf critical kush 25% thc..lol.!.. A little bit of weak i would say even if i flushed, dried and cured PROPERLY!


----------



## promedz (Jan 30, 2019)

EL Connoisseur said:


> Man i tell you that i think you were right about bf..i was wrong..but i changed to dinafem..i run 4x og kush now..i bilieve with dinafem i will have better phenos than bf..taste and potency also, are not what i was expected from this bf critical kush 25% thc..lol.!.. A little bit of weak i would say even if i flushed, dried and cured PROPERLY!


Yea Barney farms sucks if you ask me ans a lot of others on this site sounds like they agree but Barney’s is offering a giveaway for a 5 pack of seeds and there is a lot of ass kissing going on in that thread.. I’m like where all the Barney farm lovers come from/. Funny when something is free how things change


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Jan 30, 2019)

promedz said:


> Yea Barney farms sucks if you ask me ans a lot of others on this site sounds like they agree but Barney’s is offering a giveaway for a 5 pack of seeds and there is a lot of ass kissing going on in that thread.. I’m like where all the Barney farm lovers come from/. Funny when something is free how things change


He is just a marketing trap for new growers!


----------



## Thegermling (Jan 30, 2019)

EL Connoisseur said:


> He is just a marketing trap for new growers!


Nah man they suck. Compared to us genetics they suck. Youll have better luck with symbiotic genetics or cannarado.


----------



## Fat Manatee (Jan 30, 2019)

What was G/W in the end?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 31, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> @Greenthumbs256
> Im sure thats where heisen got his. I know his account over there and he left a guy some review about a gg4 clone and wedding cake (where I got both of them from). This person who sells them has many positive reviews so im sure its the legit cuts. I got them for WAY cheaper than what heisen asked me for them too. Everyone gots to make money though right!


I never got either of them from there. Not sure what reviews your talking about. I know that mac you and your homie went in on is super fake and dude got hosed. I made some connections before I left the farm. Way to much bullshit to deal with on strainly. People sending joker packages,fakes,never sending nothing after taking your money. I heard all the stories.
I trade with dudes in legal states that cant even find the real if that tells you anything.
The best shit your gonna find is from people who you know grow the cuts. Like that mainly clown on there claiming he has banana cookies is a straight up con artist. Ask him to show you a veg pic or flower pic that he didnt download. 90 percent of them dudes using downloaded pics


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Jan 31, 2019)

Fat Manatee said:


> What was G/W in the end?


It was around 400 g as you said..i think it wasn't what i expected..per sq.meter.. definitely not..i changed these shiets(whick one of the 2 vipars destroyed during her first run) to 1000w hps 2100k Lumatek ballast and thats it..what u pay what u get..Any suggestions for good breeders?.i am in europe and its not easy for me to get us seeds unless if i buy them from eu..I recently switch to dinafem..what is your opinion about her..thank you!


----------



## Thegermling (Jan 31, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I never got either of them from there. Not sure what reviews your talking about. I know that mac you and your homie went in on is super fake and dude got hosed. I made some connections before I left the farm. Way to much bullshit to deal with on strainly. People sending joker packages,fakes,never sending nothing after taking your money. I heard all the stories.
> I trade with dudes in legal states that cant even find the real if that tells you anything.
> The best shit your gonna find is from people who you know grow the cuts. Like that mainly clown on there claiming he has banana cookies is a straight up con artist. Ask him to show you a veg pic or flower pic that he didnt download. 90 percent of them dudes using downloaded pics


Then why does your account on there have have wedding cake as your avatar? The same photo you have on your website LOL. Come on bro stop lying.


----------



## Thegermling (Jan 31, 2019)

Its funny you said you learned from others mistakes (GU) and youve already been caught lying, twice, man. Other people might swallow up your nuts but I tell it how it is. How about you start coming clean now @Heisenbeans.? Your deflecting the truth because it will hurt your sales man. Strainly gets rid of fakes. Thats why the sasquatch guy is gone. Ive been on strainly for awhile and ive seen many come and go. The people with positive reviews are usually legit. Every now and then theres an asshole trying to make a quick buck. You and widow both told me the mac1 was legit. Knowing you I never did trust you because the way you act reeks of arrogance. You were wrong about the mac1 I had so you went back and unliked all the posts I had about it LOL. I think I was given some form of ogkb because that and the mac1 do look kind of similar in veg but the mac kind of grows out of that weird growth, so does ogkb but mines weird. 
Anyway you owe me 5 packs cause I won that contest. If you wont give them to me now, say so here in this thread so other growers/customers can see what your really about. I wont be throwing a dime your way anytime soon. No offense man. Youre already turning into the owners of greenpoint, oregoneliteseeds, etc. Come clean now man thats all I ask.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 31, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Its funny you said you learned from others mistakes (GU) and youve already been caught lying, twice, man. Other people might swallow up your nuts but I tell it how it is. How about you start coming clean now @Heisenbeans.? Your deflecting the truth because it will hurt your sales man. Strainly gets rid of fakes. Thats why the sasquatch guy is gone. Ive been on strainly for awhile and ive seen many come and go. The people with positive reviews are usually legit. Every now and then theres an asshole trying to make a quick buck. You and widow both told me the mac1 was legit. Knowing you I never did trust you because the way you act reeks of arrogance. You were wrong about the mac1 I had so you went back and unliked all the posts I had about it LOL. I think I was given some form of ogkb because that and the mac1 do look kind of similar in veg but the mac kind of grows out of that weird growth, so does ogkb but mines weird.
> Anyway you owe me 5 packs cause I won that contest. If you wont give them to me now, say so here in this thread so other growers/customers can see what your really about. I wont be throwing a dime your way anytime soon. No offense man. Youre already turning into the owners of greenpoint, oregoneliteseeds, etc. Come clean now man thats all I ask.


This the dude you talking about holding one of my pots?guess where he got it. Lol. 
 

This is the supposed mac you and your homie got hosed on. IT IS NOT THE MAC 1

 



I seriously dont have time for this kind of argument. You wanted my cut its 200. That's a fair ass price got all the bullshit I have to go through
I'm not gonna take cuts and root them. Water and take care of them than package the way I do and walk my ass I to a post office in an illegal state and ship it 2 day priority in most cases it cost me 30 dollars for any less maybe them other clowns can send rooted in a plastic container. It's just to much bullshit to go through.
No one lied about nothing. I have people I deal with. The reviews youbqre talking were given by me only to 2 people and they are friends of mine that asked me to help em out. You seriously need to do more homework before you spred more bullshit.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 31, 2019)

And you also asked me about that plant in veg. It was impossible to be 100 percent. It looked like her but than after I saw the pics of flower it was to obvious it was fake. I only trade with 1 dude on strainly I just posted a pic of him holding my shit only because he swore he wouldn't sell it. I'm not a clone seller. I think its lame and have only helped out a handful of people on this forum. I was gonna help u out but you wasted my time only to use the guy that gets his shit from me for cheaper lol. No biggie man I sell seeds not cuts.


----------



## Thegermling (Jan 31, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> This the dude you talking about holding one of my pots?guess where he got it. Lol.
> View attachment 4274152
> 
> This is the supposed mac you and your homie got hosed on. IT IS NOT THE MAC 1
> ...


Sure well go with that. Since they are your friends that means I got the legit cuts. Thanks for confirming that for me. Hey man Im only presenting facts. Not my problem how you decide to handle that.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 31, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Sure well go with that. Since they are your friends that means I got the legit cuts. Thanks for confirming that for me. Hey man Im only presenting facts. Not my problem how you decide to handle that.


No way C gave you that mac1 or the other one I asked him not to give out. I talk to these dudes on the phone man. He got that cake 6 months after I already had it. My cake came from oregan not cali.


----------



## Thegermling (Jan 31, 2019)

Sorry for mucking up thread OP!


----------



## purpaterp (Feb 25, 2019)

EL Connoisseur said:


> Hi all cannaculties, Here is my single lady called "Critical Kush Fem'' from Barney's Farm..She is at day 19 from flip..Light defoliated, Lollipoped, perfect environment, in 1m x 1m mylar tent and lives under 538 TRUE Watts(1200w attributed power) LED fullspectrum.!..What is your opinion about final yield..barneys has 650g/sq.mtr..!..Could she yields a pound or so(450g)? ..Also this is my first overall grow..thats why i didnt completely fill the scrog because i didnt know how much will she strech and i didnt want to ''overhave'' branches which cause insect or mold problems, and also problem with the ligth penetration, so i told to myself, "better lower and perfect, than more and harsher ;p ''! ..next time i ll completely fill it without these problems,now that i know better whats about stetching..Take a look. I will appreciate experienced ScrOGer's opinions..Thank you very much CannaDudes!View attachment 4233569 View attachment 4233571 View attachment 4233573 View attachment 4233570 I wish you enjoyed them..
> - Keep Growin' -
> E.C.


Work of art man amazing job.


----------

